# GAME- Guess the APS herper!!



## tan (Nov 22, 2007)

Ok new game. A pic will go up and you need to guess who it is, it will be a member of APS and pics may be obscure. If you have any of your own you want to add jump in!!!
First one


----------



## nightowl (Nov 22, 2007)

croc_hunter_penny ??


----------



## tan (Nov 22, 2007)

good try but no, i will keep watching and only reply when somebody guesses it right


----------



## crush the turtle (Nov 22, 2007)

bug?


----------



## stary boy (Nov 22, 2007)

clairebear!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 22, 2007)

You


----------



## Dodie (Nov 22, 2007)

Me?


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 22, 2007)

stary boy


----------



## tan (Nov 22, 2007)

YAY for stary, It is Clairebear!, ok, I'll try an easy one


----------



## nightowl (Nov 22, 2007)

gotta be trousa!!


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 22, 2007)

trouser snake


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 22, 2007)

trouser snake alright


----------



## tan (Nov 22, 2007)

Trouser the blue man it is!!!
Guess 3


----------



## Dodie (Nov 22, 2007)

Uro?


----------



## Australis (Nov 22, 2007)

Hmmm :S


----------



## Magpie (Nov 22, 2007)

Stary_boy?


----------



## Dodie (Nov 22, 2007)

Lol!


----------



## Miss B (Nov 22, 2007)

It's Fluffy!


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 22, 2007)

Defitaly fluffy LOL


----------



## Retic (Nov 22, 2007)

Ned Kelly.


----------



## tan (Nov 22, 2007)

Yay Miss B! Its fluffy, aka Bill!
Ok here's another


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 22, 2007)

Bugs


----------



## Clairebear (Nov 22, 2007)

BUG! looking like a bug!!!!!


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 22, 2007)

Bugs Defnitantly


----------



## Magpie (Nov 22, 2007)




----------



## tan (Nov 22, 2007)

haha Buggy was too easy, Ok here we go again....


----------



## Nikki. (Nov 22, 2007)

Gillsy !


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 22, 2007)

Gillsy?


----------



## Clairebear (Nov 22, 2007)

Magpie what are you doing to that fish????????????


----------



## tan (Nov 22, 2007)

Well done Nikki that was quick, Ok I'll leave you with the man in the yellow shirt to guess next from above.


----------



## tan (Nov 22, 2007)

OOOps, Clairebear beat me too it, gees, you guys must be bored, I can't keep up!!!
Ok here's another!!


----------



## tan (Nov 22, 2007)

Hahaha, helps if i added the pic, huh?


----------



## Magpie (Nov 22, 2007)

Clairebear said:


> Magpie what are you doing to that fish????????????


 

At that point not much, 2 minutes later I was shoving a kinfe point into it's brain.


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 22, 2007)

Magpie?


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 22, 2007)

Magpie said:


> At that point not much, 2 minutes later I was shoving a kinfe point into it's brain.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, poor fishie Was it yum?


----------



## Nikki. (Nov 22, 2007)

This is heaps fun 
Thanks Tan for spending your time to make a fun thread


----------



## tan (Nov 22, 2007)

Well done!! Mags it is!!

Time for another:shock:


----------



## Dodie (Nov 22, 2007)

That's uro in the back


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 22, 2007)

Uro?


----------



## tan (Nov 22, 2007)

Your so very welcome Nikki!


----------



## tan (Nov 22, 2007)

Sorry for this one you need to guess both brown shirt and blue shirt!


----------



## Clairebear (Nov 22, 2007)

I know  and damn he looks good in that blue bra  hahaha


----------



## Bill07 (Nov 22, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## lizard_lover (Nov 22, 2007)

george


----------



## Miss B (Nov 22, 2007)

It's Jordy and someone... dunno who the 'someone' is though!! :lol:


----------



## Clairebear (Nov 22, 2007)

argh fluffy knows the answer...


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 22, 2007)

Words of widom from Bill07 Hmmmm


----------



## Kirby (Nov 22, 2007)

jesus?


----------



## Clairebear (Nov 22, 2007)

noone? awww man look what you've done now... put a halt on the game! If you go through the member list you'll eventually guess right


----------



## Clairebear (Nov 22, 2007)

Yay another one now Tan!


----------



## tan (Nov 22, 2007)

Hooray for Kelly, Uro or Jordy in the brown shirt and Slim in blue.


Again


----------



## tan (Nov 22, 2007)

Kel's on a roll!

Ok here's another!


----------



## monaro (Nov 22, 2007)

bugs, someone and pete?


----------



## Trouble (Nov 22, 2007)

Bugs, Ian and Pete?


----------



## Clairebear (Nov 22, 2007)

Fluffy!!!!! It's fluffy!!!!! Bugs and PJ!


----------



## tan (Nov 22, 2007)

Nope, I want the person in the front ie in the white shirt, and its not a buggy!


----------



## Clairebear (Nov 22, 2007)

Was i that drunk.... still sticking with Fluffy in the white shirt


----------



## Clairebear (Nov 22, 2007)

It looks like Bug's head thing though... Tan i feel terrible now i can't recall...


----------



## tan (Nov 22, 2007)

I will leave you all to ponder over it tonight, I'm off to bed and will take it up again in the morn! Nite


----------



## tan (Nov 23, 2007)

Everybody's stumped on the last pic?


----------



## slim6y (Nov 23, 2007)

OMG I was there - I can identify fluffy and PJ... but the white shirt? Are you sure it's not bug? Hmmmm...


----------



## tan (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh bugger, I was lookin at a different pic,(one before I cropped was similar) I owe you an apology, it is bug!!
Well at least I had you thinking hard for a bit, here is the pic I was meant to have up - my bad!!:lol:


----------



## kelly (Nov 23, 2007)

Bryony in the white?


----------



## slim6y (Nov 23, 2007)

Definitely bry in the white... but who's the pervy?


----------



## Clairebear (Nov 23, 2007)

Is it Eiroc? haha took me ages to spell Corie backwards just then!!!


----------



## tan (Nov 23, 2007)

Yay! eiroc it is, want one more?


----------



## Clairebear (Nov 23, 2007)

please


----------



## tan (Nov 23, 2007)

from a distance, this is.......


----------



## Clairebear (Nov 23, 2007)

too easy! i'll let someone else guess though


----------



## urodacus_au (Nov 23, 2007)

How did my fat head get in there? I dont even remember the pic being taken :lol:

I was just errrr 'adjusting' slims bra.....


----------



## Nikki. (Nov 24, 2007)

Is it Pj ?


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 24, 2007)

:lol: Is it my imagination or are people in these photos getting drunker and drunker :lol: :lol:


----------



## tan (Nov 24, 2007)

Nikki, you are right!! Its PJ, and no Moosey, its not your imagination!!
Here's another.


----------



## Clairebear (Nov 24, 2007)

:d :d ;d


----------



## Clairebear (Nov 24, 2007)

was what it was supposed to be... woops


----------



## =bECS= (Nov 24, 2007)

clairebear?  :lol:


----------



## Clairebear (Nov 24, 2007)

Nope


----------



## crush the turtle (Nov 24, 2007)

Ummmmmm


----------



## crush the turtle (Nov 24, 2007)

Da_griz


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 24, 2007)

tan


----------



## tan (Nov 24, 2007)

Hobbo!!! You guessed me!!! Yay!


Ok this is the last one I have so if anyone else wants to add, go for it!


----------



## Nikki. (Nov 24, 2007)

Bumpies


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 24, 2007)

That looks like Bryony.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 25, 2007)

Who has seat 19C?

Check under it before you start flying if I was you... Who's the culprit?


----------



## Miss B (Nov 25, 2007)

Bugs.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 25, 2007)

pfffft too easy... I gonna make it harder 

BRB


----------



## slim6y (Nov 25, 2007)

Guess the two happy sparkly people - no answers till tomorrow, I'm off to bed now 

So don't guess to quickly now


----------



## Teamsherman (Nov 25, 2007)

Whatserface and ol'mate.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 26, 2007)

Nahhhh you're wrong


----------



## urodacus_au (Nov 26, 2007)

Incriminating evidence.....


----------



## tan (Nov 27, 2007)

Bryony and gillsy!


----------



## slim6y (Nov 27, 2007)

Awe tan... you struck out... you're WRONG  

ps - nah Uro - no one can tell it's you with that bra on your head *whoops*


----------



## kelly (Nov 27, 2007)

Bryony and Jordan


----------



## stary boy (Nov 27, 2007)

tan said:


> Hooray for Kelly, Uro or Jordy in the brown shirt and Slim in blue.
> 
> 
> Again


 

OMG look how smashed i am!! I dont even remember that!


----------



## slim6y (Nov 27, 2007)

kelly said:


> Bryony and Jordan



Wow... you may as well have been there! I got others coming... But not for a while...


----------

